# Favorite flipping and pitching plastics



## CluckCluckBooooom! (Jun 21, 2011)

just looking to see what your guys favorite flipping and pitching plastics are. thanks


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Zoom Baby Brush Hog


----------

